# id please.



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

I have this fish for about 7 months now.
Today it came out of his hidding place so i took sum pic's
Not the best but i think its ok.

thank u


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

Pics are not the best....my GUESS S Sanchezi...........


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

flash! said:


> Pics are not the best....my GUESS S Sanchezi...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i know 
but it felt like a once in a lifetime oppertunity.
cause for the last 7 motnhs hes was skittish so i wuz take pic's like a madmen.


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

It s hard to tell but my guess would be S. Compressus.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

I'd agree with the Sanchezi.

Shine on scales, marks and redness suggest Sanchezi to me. But hey I ain't Frank!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: its a serra

get some better pics


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

get a good pic of the belly and head. we can see no black edgeing all ready on the tail fin. give us a size as well, that'll help w/ developmental traits.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks like a S Sanchezi. The pointer snot and what we can see from tail looks like one.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

ive got pic of the belly region 



























looks like scutes dont they?

imo s.sanchezi


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2005)

I would deffo say Sanchezi, pretty prominent scutes too!


----------

